# Quake 3 skins and maps



## Edmund Tan (Sep 4, 1999)

Can somebody kindly tell me how to install and run Quake 3 skins and map which I downloaded from the internet please. I download a map and a skin, which are .pk3 files, what do I do with it and how do I get Quake 3 to load it?


----------



## lavigne (Dec 27, 1998)

It should be a simple matter of finding the correct directory in your Quake3 folder and copying the files into it. When you go to choose a new skin in your character setup, the new skin should be among those listed as an option.

The site from which you downloaded the files should have instructions on how to use the files. Check with them, or go to quakeworld and look for that info.


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

Almost all install the the quake3/baseQ3 folder. Check the readme file that is included with the map zip files. Make sure that when you unzip it it doesn't create another baseQ3 directory as a sub directory of the original baseQ3. The only one I have found that is differnet is the japanDM map pak, for some reason you have to actually extract the pak file on that one. Now I said almost all, Instagib for example is a Mod that needs to have it's own directory installed under the baseQ3 directory.

[This message has been edited by brianF (edited 04-02-2000).]


----------



## Edmund Tan (Sep 4, 1999)

Thanks for your help guys


----------

